# Chapman vs Northridge



## Briana (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello im a senior in high school and i live in southern california. i really want to go to a good film school and cal state northrige is looking the best for me right now b/c it has a good program and is really cheap.  chapman is where my friend wants to go but since its a little farer away and ***$30,000!!!!*** i dont think i want to go. i dont want to have a huge payment after college. ive also been considering brooks institute of photography in ventura.

so for the people that have been to those schools or know about them, which should i choose if i just want to do something (not sure what yet either directing producing or editing)??? IS CHAPMAN WORTH THAT MUCH MONEY? WOULD GOING TO NORTHRIGE BE SO MUCH WORSE?


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello Briana.

I haven't heard of Northridge, and I've been looking into film schools awhile now.

That doesn't at all mean it is a bad program, or a bad school. It may be a great school.

Consider this; some say that Chapman is the best, or quickly becoming the best film school. Does it have as much acclaim as NYU or USC? Not yet... Where do most people want to go? NYU or USC.

Here's the thing. Film school is majorily about (aside from technical advice and storytelling strategies, film theory, and all that) about making industry connections. Most jobs result from big name schools, because... they are big name. However, many still get jobs from a more humble film school, or even no school.

Inevitably, getting a job is about your portfolio and/or experience/ability/talent. Going to a big name film school certainly looks great on a resume, but isn't the decision making factor. You are.

Chapman would be your choice if you wanted that extra bit of help getting a job, but if your dedicated, it doesn't matter at all what school you go to. Think about it, a whole heck of a lot, and I'm sure you'll make a wise decision.

For me, I don't question my own motivation. I know that I will inevitably succeed in my eventual specific film-oriented career. What I don't want to happen, years down the road, is regret not having taken every oppportunity that I could have. I'll take the risk of paying more for a more respected school if it means that I have but an ounce more help in this competitive business. Besides, if you are successful, paying off that loan won't be that hard. 

The ones that base their image off of their college education are the ones that won't succeed.

There's my rambling. Hope it helps.

Tyler


----------



## Briana (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks tyler! i mainly want to go to school a lot because i dont know much about film and i want to learn everything about it. i am dedicated so yeah i know i will gain the most knowlege by experience.

and when it comes to getting connections i already know someone who is in the film industry and he has MANY great connections to big name filmmakers and will help me after college to get a job. i just want the best experience possible from college! thanx again, 

and if anyone else knows anything about brooks, or northrige, or a reason i should pay so much money for chapman besides having it on my resume please tell me.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 1, 2006)

Your welcome...

I heard that unlike many film schools, Chapman allows alumni to come back after graduation and use their equipment whenever needed.

Remember to refer me to those big name Hollywood people one day. I helped you... Just kidding.

Best of luck. Still apply to Chapman, and everywhere else. You don't have to decide for a while.

Tyler


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Nov 2, 2006)

never heard of Northridge.  Does it have a graduate program?


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 2, 2006)

I was reading some on Northridge today.

They seem to have a decent film program. It's in southern Cal, so you are close to industry headquarters, i.e. any internships and jobs have the potential to be very opportunistic. However, they don't seem to have a good academic program at all. Like, eh...

I agree with those who say filmmakers need a well rounded education...

Tyler


----------

